# An apple a day......



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello all, just thought I'd come out of the closet and expose myself here! Looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Exposed...lol you'll fit right in!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Johnny!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Apple seeds have arsenic in them, so yep. You'll fit in perfectly here.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL Welcome.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Is that _the_ Appleboy?
Welcome!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

....and he's from WA, so that would be a Northern Exposure! Hello and welcome to a great forum!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Still looking for that drumstick there chicken dude! It's your one and only best apple core! Thanks all for the welcome all.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

howdy Johnny Appleseed


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, well, well.... aren't YOU a handsome little apple.... hope you aren't rotten.... lol

Welcome to Haunt Forum, JA... glad you are here!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Johnny


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Johnny, we're always glad to have people expose themselves here.


----------

